# Am I mad to go to Dubai



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.

The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now. 

I can't guage (as I havent visited Dubai before) if its worth leaving the contract I have or stay in the Uk.

I have 3 hours a day commuting to work and back which isnt good and staying in a cheap hotel a few nights a week isnt much better.

Is the standard of living much better than in the UK? If so do you need to spend lots to have a nice life in Dubai?
If I go to Dubai I want to live a nice life but also save soemthing too for my return.

what are your thoughts on general living in Dubai and how does it compare to the UK. Did anyone else leave for less money and loving it now?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Endurogod said:


> Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.
> 
> The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
> However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now.
> ...


See answers in red.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Less money... No way. Even from listening to the uk members point of view that much of here is similar in cost to the uk, it is expensive. I wouldnt come unless you are making at least 1/3 more then what you make in your home country, accomodations and transportation paid for (outside that 1/3 above the amount you make in the uk), and the other little things like flights and insurance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Endurogod said:


> Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.
> 
> The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
> However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now.
> ...


Have you a sense of adventure?

Is money the be all an end all?

Do you want to party 24/7

If 1 and32 are yes come, if 2 is, stay.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you a sense of adventure?
> 
> Is money the be all an end all?
> 
> ...


I am quite curious where one can adventure out to here? (Past the shopping malls, plastic beach and walks, and behemeth hotels with the bars and restaurants) 

If money is the be all end all, then I would say on that salary and the pay cut you are going to have a miserable time here. 

If you wanted to party 24/7, Vegas is a much better option 

(Kidding - You Brits seem to love it here...)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Endurogod said:


> Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.
> 
> The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
> However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now.
> ...



Just because income is not taxed at source does not mean that you will have no tax liability. As a UK national, you have to be out of the country for some considerable time for all earnings to be free from UK income tax.

The cost of living is high, especially rent, so you would probably be mad to move for less than you are earning in the UK.
-


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

What’s about the job, in my view moving from contractor side to an engineering firm is a very good choice and it will be a game changer in your CV, but life in dubai can be very depressing if you are single, that at least what I have experienced here since 1 month.
In which field you are working on, building or oil & gas, and to be honest, your are the first construction expat I know that will receive less what he gain in his home country.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Less money and more hours?

In a land where rent is more than London, there are charges and fees around every corner and it's at least 5 quid a pint!

Kind of answers itself, really.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Endurogod said:


> Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.
> 
> The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
> However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now.
> ...


Hi, I know you posted this a while back but I haven't been on the site for a while. Firstly, it quite easy to eat out cheaply - just shop around - there are some really nice places that don't have to cost a fortune. It's easy to access sports and clubs which aren't necessarily expensive either. I've only been here a few months but because of sites like this, it's easy to get in touch with people who know the best places to go. Seeking out genuine people is a must and easily done. Goes without saying that the weather's mostly in your favour although I accept it's much too hot some of the time. I find I spend less eating to keep warm and just won't be ripped off by drinking in expensive places. Good luck!


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Endurogod said:


> Got a job offer for a reasonable engineering company but the salary is much lower than working as a contractor in the UK.
> 
> The offer is on par with a permanent job in the UK and is obviously tax free and has much more holiday with accomodation and a car.
> However the working hours are longer in Dubai and as I said it is less money than what I'm on now.
> ...


Give the Middle East especially UAE the flick and look for opportunity in China. I spent more than decade in ME from KSA, UAE, Turkey etc and China beats them all hands down. 

No bull**** two faced cultural beliefs to be ''culturally sensitive too', people are great, driving is bloody awful, money is increadible - double my ME 'good times' salary that was already 3 times Aussie pay. Northern region summers are simular to southern europe, and the winters are very cold but with 10 hrs daylight and sun.

China is chaotic, full of energy, and on a personal level I haveas much freedom as in Aussie except for partying - don't drink drive, zero tolerance and getting caught is bad news. Taxis are charged by fixed zone distance. In Dalian 5k cost 7rmb = AU$.40.

China is beautiful, over industrialized, over crowded, huge empty spaces, modern, backward, Tuscany charm on a good day, dirty, hectic the next, safe and dangerous...China is whatever your looking for or discover around the next corner. Women are beautiful, conservative and rarely experience what EU take for granted. Businessmen will lie and cheat but a relationship once established is honoured forever.

Developig areas in China like Dalian have what Dubai would like but will never achieve. Bldgs are better quality, prices have increased 50%-100% but I recently purchased a 280sqm top floor 2 level apartment in 12 level bldg with 2 apartment per floor on waters edge in DDA with south facing view of harbour and Yellow Sea for rmb3million = US$452K. Same in Sydney or Dubai would cost $1-5m plus. 

So who ya gonna call.....


----------

